# Shelter for a mini - garden shed?



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I don't have experience with one, but that sounds like it would do the trick. It would just be a run-in shed, right? Not for keeping them contained like a stall?


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, it would just be for a shelter from the rain, would either try and find one with a sliding door or just take the door off completely so she can come and go.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I think that would work well. Our three-sided shelter is corrugated steel on a wooden frame - probably similar to the garden shed, it's just much bigger (it's also for our large horses, not just minis). 

Is there just one mini that will be using it? One thing I've heard is that the doorway should be quite large, both so the horse doesn't feel trapped (being scaredy-cat herbivores they like to be able to see around them a lot) and also if there are multiple animals if they start to squabble then it's harder for one of them to get pinned in a corner.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I used a rubber maid garden shed (the tough plastic kind) for four large sheep, I can't imagen why it wouldn't work for one little mini, it would be tall enough, it even had a little vent in the back, with wide doors.


----------

